# Best time to duck hunt Devils lake area?



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

We are planning a duck hunting trip to the devils lake area and I was wondering when the best time of year would be for a non resident to plan a waterfowl hunt? I am coming all the way from Florida so I want to make the most of it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ocean Hunter said:


> We are planning a duck hunting trip to the devils lake area and I was wondering when the best time of year would be for a non resident to plan a waterfowl hunt? I am coming all the way from Florida so I want to make the most of it.


Welcome to the site!

If you are coming up that way, later is always better, as sometimes the big rafts of migrators (ducks) don't come thru until later on in October.

Plan for end of October/beginning of November timeframe, and plan on paying close attention to the weather, as that is the 3 week period when major weather changes happen, and the birds will push down with the cold front and wet/blustery weather.

Ultimately it can be hit or miss during this time of year in North Dakota. Ideally you want to time it for that week or two when the season switches and fall leaves as winter arrives. The closer you are to timing that right, the better it will be for Devils Lake.

Ryan


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

depends. if you feild hunt last week of oct- first week of nov. if you only hunt water earlier as most smaller bodies of water can be frozen. i would play it on the safe side if i was coming from that far and come a little sooner. long way to come and have everything frozen up.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jpallen14 said:


> depends. if you feild hunt last week of oct- first week of nov. if you only hunt water earlier as most smaller bodies of water can be frozen. i would play it on the safe side if i was coming from that far and come a little sooner. long way to come and have everything frozen up.


Correct. It depends on whether he plans on hunting Devils Lake, and whether he want to ensure that the migration has come thru...

If he comes too early, the migration might be delayed.

In the past 3 years the migration has been fast and furious, and late. The birds have rolled thru in a period of a week, and it has tended to be later in October closer to Halloween, and the first week of November.

That is why you simply play the odds, and take your chances.


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!

We would probably field hunt for the most part, even though being from MN we have a lot of floater decoys, boat ect...We wouldn't necessarily being hunting the lake itself (unless that ends up being where the birds are), my friend who is working there just happens to be living in a lake house during the week. He will do the scouting and asking around for permission to access some private land.

I am really just trying to get a handle on when the odds are best for us since my trip will have to be planned way before the weather forecasts are out! LOL


----------

